# 2 hour drive, $60 paid, $12 in tolls and about $25 in gas.  2 Stingrays!



## Crazy8 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yup, someone had a yard sale on a Tuesday!  Emailed him last night and he held them for me until he got there.  Had no idea what I was getting, I just knew they were from the 60's and what color they were.  Needs tires and tubes, and a good cleaning, but in really good shape!  

The green one is a '68 Stingray Deluxe with the Bendix 2 speed overdrive kickback hub.
The white one is a repaint (original green) Fastback and I can't make out the serial number to figure out the year.

Also picked up a Nicetown Tricycle and a Persons springer seat.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice score!!!!


----------



## jkent (Mar 25, 2014)

WOW what a score! I like the white bike!!
Still under $100 for all of that was a heck of a deal.
JKent


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 25, 2014)

The white is nice, however, chips in the paint are showing the original green color, which is good!  Because I'll be removing all the parts, and buying some paint thinner!

Just took the crank off the white one and it has a born on date of 2/68, so both bikes are '68s.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm not even into Stingrays but I'd be over the moon to make that score also!


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 25, 2014)

When I was going to the place, I was thinking that I would use the parts for my '61 Canti project, but they are so nice I don't want to tear them apart.  My problem is, I'm accumulating too many bikes!

Just the past 10 days.
Delta Super Rocket Ray (going on the '61 Canti) 
'54 Schwinn Starlett in Pink and White with the pink Rocket Ray.  (Currently in parts being cleaned)
'61 Canti Hornet with tank (in parts being cleaned) 
'60s Mattel Bronco (soon to be in parts being cleaned) 
2 '68 Stingrays in this post, and the tricycle. 

Got a lot of cleaning up to do, so I'll probably cool it on the bike hunting until I get all this sorted out.  Wife is gonna have a fit, so some of these will have to go.

Might just have to borrow a truck and take a trip up to Copake.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 25, 2014)

*Crazy8*

Did you buy the Starlet from the used furniture place in Kutztown, PA?
I was going to get that one, but I already have two pink Starlets.............Wayne


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 25, 2014)

*Stingrays*

………………………… WOW WHAT A SWEET DEAL ……………………..


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> Did you buy the Starlet from the used furniture place in Kutztown, PA?
> I was going to get that one, but I already have two pink Starlets.............Wayne




No.  I didn't buy that one.  Thought about it, but I couldn't find the CL ad anymore so I thought it might be gone.


----------



## twomorestrokes (Mar 26, 2014)

Great score Jon. The blue band kickback is just about worth the whole amount you have into everything! Always wanted to find a 36h overdrive to try on a full sized Schwinn middle weight.


----------



## twozs (Mar 26, 2014)

The green one should have fenders on it  as a deluxe . Front hand brake also . Either way 2 nice rides with tons of parts . What are your intentions with them ?


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 26, 2014)

twozs said:


> The green one should have fenders on it and a chrome chain guard as a deluxe . Front hand brake also . Either way 2 nice rides with tons of parts . What are your intentions with them ?




Yeah, I was looking at that last night.  Looks like they removed the hand brake because their is some wear on the fork mount.  As for the back, looks like they removed the brace for the fender and put on the stingray 20x2.125 slicks on it.  Guessing the tires didn't fit, so they chose to remove that brace and fender.  Seen plenty of deluxes without the chrome chainguard.  No idea why they have 2 different versions.  Also don't see many with the Bendix 2 speed OD Kickback hub.  Mostly 3 speeds.

Since the frame is pretty much junk, I'm going to pull the chrome parts and put them on the '61 Hornet Canti I'm working on.  Anything left over will get sold.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-196...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## twozs (Mar 26, 2014)

In 68 the guard was not chrome on the deluxe , sorry I edited the post .the stingray deluxe should have the same slik tire as the standard ray just a whitewall front and back . The 2 speed kick back will have a coaster brake in the rear and no hand brake for the rear . Hence no brake mount .


----------



## garysvintagemuscle (Apr 2, 2014)

*nice*

Hey nice find.  If you're looking to get rid if the green bike and what's left of the white one I would be interested. I'm guessing your from pa from reading the post i'm in the Scranton area. Send me a message with a price mabe I could help your with your over load and keep your wife off your back. Lol Thanks -Gary


----------



## invesions (Apr 19, 2014)

You got a heck of a deal!!! Nice job and thanks for sharing.


----------

